# Audio question



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

It depends on the system you are going to use actually. Pick a system, then see how it needs to be wired.


~Matt


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Any recommendations on the system?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

You are doing a whole house audio.

As far as the wiring it can be brand specific.

I have a NILES system in my house. It uses Keypads that take a CAT5 to the KP and HR's to the speakers. 

If you just want Volume controls and a single source go with an appropriately sized speaker selector and volume controls in the run to the speakers. The Speaker selector limits the impedance the receiver will see and keep it out of protection mode.

There are many different ways to skin a cat. Do some research and pick out what you need.

Tom


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sparky480 said:


> Any recommendations on the system?


That depends on your budget.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Preferably a system that uses cat 5 as a volume control with your speakers coming off that hahaha


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sparky480 said:


> Preferably a system that uses cat 5 as a volume control with your speakers coming off that hahaha


No, gonna use cat 5 for the volume and controls, and real wire for speakers from amp to speakers.

You really can't drive speakers off of cat5


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No, gonna use cat 5 for the volume and controls, and real wire for speakers from amp to speakers.
> 
> You really can't drive speakers off of cat5


I have heard the systems that use CAT5 from a distribution to the volume controls and then speaker wire to the speakers and they sounded very good.

These were OnQ IIRC. 

You also had the option for a local input in the rooms so you could use your MP3 over the room speakers, while the rest of the house still listened to the stereo.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

What about using a multi-zone AVR. That is what I have and then set IR sensors in the room to control the volume and/or source. Granted I have a unique set-up but it works get, each zone can have its own source playing and volume completely independent of the other zones. The main zone (AVR) can be off and still control the other zones.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the input every little bit helps


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Colorado vNet has an excellent system that sounds very,very good and is easy to wire up. Basically cat -5 to the audio server and then you wire your speakers directly to the keypad. The amplifier is built into the touchscreen keypad and there is all sorts of goodies you can expand upon. They also have an A-Bus compatible system for MDU applications:rockon:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

We only install Russound house audio. Imo it is the best around. There are main controls and then there are sub zones. We run siamese cat5 and speaker wire. All home runs right to the rack. Trust me run siamese cat5 and speaker wire.


----------



## ElectricalMAN (May 4, 2009)

Must be a very cheap and low quality surround sound if you use Cat 5e to the speakers???? Most people use 16, 14, or 12 gauge cable for this. A cat 5e cable is 24 gauge. The important aspect of speakers is RESISTANCE. The bigger the cable and more copper means the the less resistance.


----------

